# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Величайшая разводка!!!

## Georgiy

Я недавно узнал такое, что в итоге отбило мне мысль о самоубийстве. Придётся, видимо, как-то 
решать свои проблемы пока жив, а то в след. жизни будет ещё хуже (куда уж хуже?) А именно.
Я недавно узнал, что самоубийца после смерти не попадает ни в рай, ни в ад. Он (точнее, его душа)
вообще никуда не попадает, а попросту выходит из своей "белковой оболочки", смотрит на свой
искорёженный труп  "как бы со стороны". А потом к ней подходят "существа более высокого
измерения" с лучистой энергией сзади, похожей на крылья и говорят, что не стоит волноваться, мол
ты  попробовал разок, но больше так не делай! 
Затем они приглашают душу в "реабилитационный центр". Там душа какое-то время отдыхает, а потом
ей предлагают выбрать новое воплощение, чтобы "доиграть тот опыт", от которого человек бежал
в своей прошлой жизни. 
Но тут то и кроется самая большая разводка, которую только можно себе представить: 
в следующей инкарнации человека ждут *точно те же самые проблемы**, но удвоенные 
а то и возведённые в квадрат!* 
Блин. Но я не хочу никакого нового воплощения! Я не хочу витать около своей белковой оболочки, 
дожидаясь каких-то там высших существ! Я не хочу ни в какой реабилитационный центр для умерших
душ, не хочу ничего выбирать, где родиться в будущей жизни! 
Я вообще не хочу обратно в этот мир, к моим проблемам, от которых я пытаюсь убежать!
Я просто хочу в чёрное ничто...Не знаю. 
Бесконечное пространство снов, которых ты не помнишь. Вот куда мне нужно! А не в 
какой-то там центр :Mad:

----------


## trypo

или же твою ослабшую , вяло-мерцающую душу 
разорвут на куски демоны твоих страхов и прочие астральные сущности низжего плана.этот вариант тоже не стоит отбрасывать в мусорку.

----------


## June

> а то и возведённые в квадрат!


 Кстати, если возвести в квадрат число больше единицы, оно увеличится (3*3=9), если меньше единицы, но больше нуля – уменьшится (0.1*0.1=0.01), а если отрицательное – оно поменяет знак (-2*-2=+4)! Проблема, по идее, это нечто отрицательное… Нет, я ни к чему не призываю, просто рассуждаю)

----------


## Sebastian

Даа, не завидую тебе, честно.

Я себе это иначе представляю: квартира-студия, рядом (умершие) приятели, музыкальный центр и куча колёс на столе из цельного сегорого камня... хотя, поди знай, не в чистилище ли ты *уже*.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Автор, это пересказ Путешествия души, по-моему. Ну, никто заставлять тебя не будет, так как существует закон свободной воли и высшие сущности его соблюдают, а демоны обманом подталкивают принять другое решение. Но выбираешь всегда сам. Другое дело, знаешь ли ты о других вариантах, а не только о тех, которые были предложены. Каждая тварь из высшего и низшего ищет свою выгоду. низшие-твою энергию, высшие-свою эволюцию. Как то так.

----------


## DeathOfSlaves

От куда вы всю эту хрень берете.явшоке

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> От куда вы всю эту хрень берете.явшоке


  У вас есть другие сведения? если нечем парировать, то лучше помолчать в тряпочку.

----------


## Nabat

Так, а откуда те сведения, которые не другие? )

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Так, а откуда те сведения, которые не другие? )


 Из сведений пациентов этого доктора, прошедших клиническую смерть.

----------


## 4ёрный

Мозг человека имеет свойство умирать одинаково у большинства особей. Поэтому и бред одинаковый. 
Я туда краем глаза заглядывал. Мне понравилось.

----------


## Blaster

Зачем верить всяким сказкам и байкам? Мало ли если кто-то там что-то наплёл. Нет ни одного человека на Земле (и не было), кто бы знал, что будет после смерти (никто оттуда ещё не возвращался). Поэтому каждый волен выдумывать свою версию и поступать согласно оной.

----------


## malya1973

> Зачем верить всяким сказкам и байкам? Мало ли если кто-то там что-то наплёл. Нет ни одного человека на Земле (и не было), кто бы знал, что будет после смерти (никто оттуда ещё не возвращался). Поэтому каждый волен выдумывать свою версию и поступать согласно оной.


 величайшая разводка в том что в д попадают после смерти нефига ад здесь на земле и в негоо попадают при жизни

----------


## maikl

> ад здесь на земле и в негоо попадают при жизни


 Эт точно! Я как родился сразу понял что ничего хорошего меня здесь не ждет. Мысли о суициде лет в 5 возникли, откуда это у ребенка не видевшего жизни, хз.

----------

